# Beekeeping clothing for a small woman and large girl



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

We are first timers here and need some advice on clothing. I'm a short (5' 4") woman and my daughter at age 9 is quickly catching up with her long size 12 legs. The bees arrive end of the month and she's in the 4H program while I'm doing the grown-up version. I want us to both feel confident when working the bees so was thinking bee suits but the sizes for kids are too small for her (they seem only to go to 12) and the grown-up sizes seem made for men. Any advice?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

A small adult should fit you....but if you're unsure, you could tape up the legs on jeans, (using velcro works great); wear rubber gloves, which go over the cuffs on a long sleeved shirt. Secure your veil down well. 

I'm sure others here will have advice for where to buy specific types of bee suits, tho  Good luck with the little critters. They're GREAT fun


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

call a bee supply and ask about suit size . you might try the painters suits at home depot . as thats what some keepers have done .they are cheap .... put on with a vail and gloves . but do what your comfee with ..


----------



## beerancher (Dec 30, 2008)

if you work the bees in a gentle manor you shouldnt need a bee suit. no quick moves a little smoke and never open a hive on a day you wouldnt want the roof taken off your house and you should be fine. I didnt own a bee suit the first 3 years i kept bees. the only reason i wear one now is when i work bees without smoke or on a day i wouldnt want the roof taken off my house or when im doing a cutout on a hive has is built up strong.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

All I've used over the years are old white shirts I buy at the resale shop, along with jeans, a hat & veil. I wore gloves the first couple of years. 

At times I've worn a Tyvek painters suit. They work fine, but can be very hot.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm 5'2"...I wear a men's small suit and it fits comfortably. It's a full 1 piece suit with a built in hat. Unfortunately I have no idea what company made it. I also have just a small men's sized jacket made by Dadant that fits nicely as well. Ideally you don't want it to be very tight fitting so a bit large works just fine in most cases.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We've been doing bees for a long time and we don't just run a cople of colonies in the back yard. We went into last winter with 91 colonies in 12 yards and 2 counties. 
We rarely use smoke but mist and fisty bees with syrup instead.
These are our suits, also from the Good Will store for the most part.










Kare has switched to pig skin gloves and sleeves sold at W.T. Kelleys.
I also wear gloves most of the time now as I don't care for proplis on the trucks steering wheel.

  Al


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Great responses. thanks - I just want to make sure my little girl is protected so she has a good first experience. Oh, and me too!

Love the comment about the steering wheel.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

:dance: Kare doesn't like proplis at all except in the storage box. Says it makes a:teehee: mess in the dryer.

 Al


----------

